# I know my kid's a star



## astronaut (Mar 27, 2008)

Mannnn new show on VH1! That Flavor of Love stuff is getting sooo old. This show is intense! It's sort of hard for me to watch sometimes but it's so much more interesting than those overplayed "dating" shows. That one woman who almost got eliminated, don't know her name, but I think she applied for the wrong show. She should be on Rock of Love lol. I think you all would instantly know who I'm talking about once you watch the show! haha.


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 1, 2008)

its rocky...lol i thought the same thing!!


----------

